

Goldman Sachs bets on gang members staying out of jail - anigbrowl
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-08/goldman-s-bullish-on-boston-bloods-staying-out-of-jail.html

======
dguido
Goldman actually makes a huge number of these kinds of investments every year,
and has since at least 2001.

[http://www.goldmansachs.com/what-we-do/investing-and-
lending...](http://www.goldmansachs.com/what-we-do/investing-and-
lending/urban-investments/case-studies/index.html)

------
hackuser
What will happen when profit-seeking priorities conflict with the social good?
What happens if they discover that a more just solution or one that provides
more benefits to society costs more than what they are doing?

(However, I only skimmed the article ... maybe that was addressed and I missed
it.)

------
doug1001
well if Goldman just offers them their old job back, that should cut down on
the recidivism rate substantially.

~~~
hackuser
Maybe the most cost-effective solution is to better regulate Wall Street,
which would prevent the economic crises that lead to high unemployment.

------
readme
If Goldman also paid off the police they could make a killing on this.

